# Help with unwashable spots



## Guest (Jul 19, 2002)

I have a problem with these spots on my car. I just got it painted a few months ago which wasnt really cheap and I've washed off dried water spots before with no problem. I watered my grass a few days ago and my car also got a little shower with it. Today I was washing my car and I noticed that the spots from the sprinkler didnt come off. I washed it a second time and the spots still didnt come off. These spots are also on my window and also cannot be washed off. I tried to spray soap and water on the spots on the windows and the paint and it will not come off. I tried waxing the paint and the spots will not come off. I dont know why the spots will not come off since I have always washed my car with the outside water and the sprinklers use the outside water. I hate these damn spots. Has anybody had a problem with these spots? Anybody know a good way to get rid of these spots? I would be really appreciative if anybody could give me some info on any product or technique to get rid of these spots.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

I've heard clay bars are good for that kind of thing. I don't have first hand experience though as I don't take care of my paint anymore.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

what color is the car and what color are the spots?


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

Clay bar will fix it...then polish, and then wax


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

Ya know, about a month after I bought my 97 200sx Se-r new, I noticed something on my car that I thought was pop. It was on the roof, down the back window and down the trunk. I took it into work and washed it and could not get it off. I looked closer at it and noticed my paint was bubbling off. Well I found out that somebody was hating on me and poured brake fluid on my car. It ate up the paint. Fortunately I took it back to the dealer and bitched and they got me another car. I don't know if this could be the same sort of thing but thought I would mention it.


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

They are baked on hard water spots...clay bar, clay bar, clay bar.Meguires has one for around $9 bucks


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2002)

*autopia.com*

any and all of your ?'s can be aswered there....


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

Dental office integration...? yeah.ummm.answered all of mine.....;g


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2002)

I was able to get the spots off my windows with a razorblade and will look into getting a clay bar. I hope they have one at murrays or something cause I've never even heard of Meguires. I dont know, maybe they dont have them up here in Michigan. Thanks everyone.


----------

